# Is there a monthly PAYE calculator anywhere?



## Brendan Burgess (22 Feb 2009)

I am looking for an online calculator where you can input the monthly salary and see the net pay as a result. For example 

Month: Jan          Feb      March 
Gross:  3,000      5,000    3,000
Net:    1,900      3,600     1,900 

Ultimately, I am looking to calculate the tax refund for PAYE workers who lose their job, but this would be a first step.

It should be something very simple e.g. an Excel spreadsheet. 

Brendan


----------



## mathepac (22 Feb 2009)

This one does weekly / monthly / annual 2008 & 2009 http://www.taxcalc.eu/

and this one claims to be capable of calculating refunds on redundancy payments as well [broken link removed]

I've only ever used the first one.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Feb 2009)

No, they don't do what I want. I want to be able to put in different salary amounts for each month and see what the tax will be for that month.

Brendan


----------



## z107 (24 Feb 2009)

Were you looking for a free monthly payroll calculator?


----------



## z107 (6 Mar 2009)

Outsource the development of an online monthly pay calculator?


----------



## deadlyduck (8 Mar 2009)

Brendan- if you PM me with your email address I can send you my spreadsheet.

It's relatively easy to use- enter annual SRCOP, annual tax credits, gross pay per period, amount of non-statutory deductions per period (eg VHI by payroll deduction/ AVC amount/ trade union subscriptions and similar) and net pay / PAYE & PRSI for month as well as YTD are displayed. 

You can ask Karl Grabe for his opinion of an earlier version which I sent him!


----------

